# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Binnenkort zal ik kaal zijn. Het is vreselijk om dat te moeten accepteren.

## Myllie

Mijn verhaal in de Yes van afgelopen september:

Myllie (24) lijdt aan alopecia androgenetica in een ver gevorderd stadium. Dit betekent dat haar haar uitvalt en zij binnen zeer korte tijd helemaal kaal zal zijn 
Interview: Marloes de Moor

Soms word ik wakker en denk dat ik een nachtmerrie heb gehad. Maar dan voel ik de kale plekken op mijn hoofd en weet ik dat het echt zo is. Ik heb altijd mooi lang haar gehad, maar op mijn zeventiende begon dat langzaam te veranderen, totdat vorig jaar duidelijk werd dat er echt wat aan de hand was. Tijdens het douchen merkte ik dat er wel erg veel haar meekwam. Het viel uit. Niet zomaar een paar haren, maar echt veel. Ik ging naar de huisarts. Hij dacht dat het door stress kwam. Ik kreeg een middeltje waardoor mijn haar sneller zou gaan groeien. Dat hielp natuurlijk niet. Het viel alleen maar meer uit. De scheidingen werden breder en begonnen op te vallen. Ik droeg mijn haren meestal in een staart op mijn hoofd, zodat de kale plekken minder goed te zien waren. Los dragen durfde ik niet meer. Ook de kapper zag dat mijn haar bovenop steeds dunner werd. Via hem kwam ik bij Transhair, een kliniek voor haartransplantatie, terecht. Toen ik zeventien was, had ik al een keer gebeld naar Transhair, maar ben toen niet gegaan. In oktober 2007 werd het zo erg dat ik een afspraak heb gemaakt. Ik had al mijn hoop gevestigd op een haartransplantatie. Mijn moeder vond dat ik dat beter kon doen nadat ik eventueel kinderen zou krijgen, omdat tijdens een zwangerschap je haar sowieso dunner kan worden. Maar ik wilde het toch graag. 
De droom stortte al snel ineen toen ze me bij Transhair vertelden dat ik de haarziekte alopecia androgenetica heb. Dat betekent dat implantaten geen zin hebben, omdat je haar net zo hard weer uitvalt en ook niet meer terugkomt. Een enorme schok voor me. Ik barstte in huilen uit. Het was de eerste teleurstelling van velen die volgden.
Ik ontkende het en dacht dat het haar heus wel weer zou gaan groeien, tegen beter weten in. Het is heel moeilijk om je voor te stellen dat je echt kaal zult worden. 
*Laatste sprankje hoop*
Van de dermatoloog kreeg ik in januari 2007 de Diane 35-pil en Androkur (een anti-mannelijk hormoon) voorgeschreven. Maar daar kreeg ik hevige stemmingswisselingen van. Zo erg dat ik ermee ben gestopt.
Mijn laatste sprankje hoop was gevestigd op Intermedica, een kliniek voor haarziekten en medisch-esthetische huidzorg. Ik kreeg medicijnen voorgeschreven die mijn haaruitval zouden moeten stoppen en de haargroeicyclus zouden moeten verlengen. Dit middel Finasteride, is erg duur en wordt niet vergoed door de verzekering. Je mag ook absoluut niet zwanger raken, als je dit slikt. Daar moet je zelfs voor tekenen bij de kliniek. Als je wel zwanger wordt, kun je een androgyn kindje krijgen, dat geen jongen en geen meisje is.
Ik kreeg het gevoel dat ze me in die kliniek valse hoop gaven, want volgens mij deden die medicijnen helemaal niets. Je moet ze minimaal zes tot negen maanden slikken voordat je resultaat ziet. Sinds enige tijd ben ik ermee gestopt omdat mijn haaruitval al zo erg was dat er toch niet meer te leven viel met het haar dat ik nog had.
Ik heb me erbij neergelegd dat mijn haar volledig zal uitvallen. Binnenkort zal ik zo goed als helemaal kaal zijn. Het is vreselijk om dat te moeten accepteren. Mijn lange haar was toch een deel van mijn vrouwelijkheid en dat zal ik kwijtraken. Ik heb dagenlang gehuild. Steeds weer werd ik ermee geconfronteerd als ik mezelf in de spiegel zag. Die kale plekken kon ik niet aanzien. Het heeft zeker een jaar geduurd, voordat ik er naar kon kijken zonder te schrikken. Van Transhair kreeg ik Volluma, een speciale coverspray die ik op de kale plekken kon spuiten, zodat die minder goed zichtbaar waren. Het is een soort kleverig poeder dat aan je haar hecht en het dikker doet lijken. Ik was er dolblij mee. Met die spray zag je er vrijwel niks meer van. Dat verzachtte de omstandigheden een beetje. Eindelijk kon ik mijn haar weer eens los dragen. 
Maar het betekende niet het einde van alles. Ik ondervind dagelijks de problemen ervan. 
Mijn haar blijft uitvallen en bovendien heb ik veel pijn. Het beïnvloedt mijn leven ontzettend. Aan de buitenkant zien mensen dat niet. Dat kan frustrerend zijn, omdat ze daardoor niet in de gaten hebben hoeveel last ik ervan heb. Ik heb elke dag pijn. Mijn hoofdhuid jeukt en brandt, vooral als de zon erop schijnt of als ik ga zweten. De pijn is vergelijkbaar met die van een open schaafwond en ontstaat doordat de haarzakjes verschrompelen en doodgaan. Dag in dag uit heb ik er last van, soms zo erg dat de tranen in mijn ogen schieten. Het kost me ook ontzettend veel tijd. Ik ben drie avonden en een zondag per week bezig met mijn haar wassen, laten drogen, scheidingen kammen en daar de spray op doen. Dat duurt echt uren. 
Veel dingen kan ik ook niet meer doen. Zwemmen doe ik alleen met een knotje in mijn haar, maar ik wil niet met mijn hoofd onder water. Duiken of in het water springen is er niet bij. De coverspray gaat er dan af. In de regen lopen is een ramp. Als er water op mijn haar komt, loopt de bruine spray eruit. Vooral als je een wit bloesje aan hebt, is dat natuurlijk erg vervelend. De sauna vond ik altijd fijn, maar ook dat is geen succes, omdat ik door het zweten weer pijn en jeuk krijg. Hetzelfde geldt voor sporten.
Ik moet dus overal rekening mee houden. Het kost zoveel tijd dat zelfs mijn sociale leven er onder lijdt. Een avondje gezellig naar de film gaan zit er niet in, omdat ik mijn haar moet doen. Alles plan ik van tevoren. Als ik op zaterdag een feestje heb, zorg ik ervoor dat ik op vrijdag al mijn haar was.
Afgelopen december heb ik al een haarstukje geprobeerd. Het zag er erg mooi uit. Ik voelde me blij, alsof ik een deel van mezelf terug had. Zoveel haar had ik nog nooit gehad. Maar ik ben er één keer mee naar de supermarkt geweest en heb het daarna niet meer gedragen. Het doet veel pijn, omdat je het moet vastzetten met clipjes. Mijn hoofdhuid is gevoelig en ik heb te weinig haar om het goed vast te kunnen zetten waardoor het beweegt en gaat trekken.

----------


## Myllie

Begrip
Ik merk dat ik ga wennen aan het idee. Tijdens de vakantie of in het weekend laat ik mijn haar ook wel eens gewoon zonder coverspray en doe ik er een hoofddoekje om. Zo krijgt mijn hoofdhuid rust, waardoor de pijn iets minder lijkt te zijn. Door de spray gaat het extra zeer doen omdat het je hoofdhuid afsluit. Maar het moet wel, anders kan ik niet naar buiten.
Op mijn werk kan dat niet. Ik heb een representatieve functie en moet er verzorgd uitzien. Toen ik deze baan in november 2007 kreeg, heb ik ook meteen verteld dat ik alopecia androgenetica heb. Ik vertelde mijn baas dat mijn haar weer terug zou komen, omdat ik net een paar weken de medicijnen Finasteride slikte en er dus goed mee kon leven. Op dat moment had ik er nog geen weet van dat ik een pruik zou moeten gaan dragen.
Iedereen reageerde heel begripvol. Ik voel me daarom volkomen op mijn gemak. Ze leven allemaal mee. Later werd duidelijk dat ik een pruik nodig had. Ik heb me een tijd lang zorgen gemaakt dat ik hem niet op tijd zou kunnen betalen. Hij is erg duur en ik heb er nu snel een nodig. Mijn baas doet veel moeite om ervoor te zorgen dat mijn pruik door de verzekering wordt vergoed. Als dit niet gebeurt, wil hij hem zelf voor mij betalen. Dit heeft mij veel meer rust gegeven en is in ieder geval alweer een zorg minder.
Gelukkig steunt mijn vriend me ook heel erg. Ik heb hem begin dit jaar leren kennen op mijn werk. Hij heeft zelf meegemaakt dat iemand in zijn omgeving een pruik kreeg en weet goed wat ik doormaak. Ik vind het fijn dat hij zoveel begrip voor me heeft. 
De meeste mensen in mijn omgeving weten ook wat ik heb. Ik schaam me er niet voor, want ik kan er niets aan doen. Mensen moeten mij maar nemen zoals ik ben. Als ze dat niet doen, wil ik niet eens met ze omgaan. Toch wil ik liever geen foto bij dit interview, omdat ik in een klein dorp woon en geen zin heb om aan iedereen die ik tegenkom mijn hele verhaal te moeten vertellen. De mensen die belangrijk voor mij zijn weten het, en dat vind ik genoeg.
Mijn vrienden nemen het allemaal heel goed op. Voordat ik mijn vriend leerde kennen, sprayde mijn moeder altijd mijn haar. Als zij op vakantie was, deden de buren, mijn vader of vrienden het. Niemand maakte daar een probleem van. Nu doet mijn vriend het. We maken er soms ook grapjes over en relativeren het, zo van ´nu zit je nooit meer met je handen in het haar.´ Dan lachen we erom. ´Beter mijn haar eraf dan een arm of been´, denk ik dan maar. 
Mijn vriendinnen reageren verschillend. Ik heb een heel goede vriendin met wie ik er veel over praat. Een andere vriendin gaat gerust voor de spiegel staan en klaagt dat haar highlights te blond zijn gemaakt. Ze heeft op zon moment zelf niet in de gaten wat ze doet. 
Ik vind het fijn om er veel over te praten met mensen. Om die reden heb ik een website opgericht voor lotgenoten. Ik houd een dagboek bij en laat iedereen weten wat de laatste ontwikkelingen zijn. Op het forum praat ik met andere meiden, delen we ervaringen en geven we elkaar tips. Dat doet me erg goed. Veel gevoelens zijn erg herkenbaar. We proberen elkaar een hart onder de riem te steken. Zo uit ik mijn gevoelens en probeer ik het te verwerken. Het valt me op dat het steeds meer voorkomt bij vrouwen rond de twintig. Mijn site is dan ook erg druk bezocht. Vrijwel dagelijks ben ik bezig om er nieuwtjes op te zetten. 
Ik vind het wel erg jammer dat er weinig onderzoek naar alopecia androgenetica wordt gedaan. Dit komt omdat het geen status heeft en er dus geen subsidie voor vrijkomt. Voor mij en veel andere alopecia androgenetica-patiënten is dit moeilijk, omdat het zo lijkt alsof de ziekte niet belangrijk genoeg is om te onderzoeken. 

Pruik
Sinds een paar weken stel ik me er op in dat ik kaal zal worden en een pruik zal gaan dragen. Ik heb al een afspraak gemaakt met het beste pruikeninstituut van Nederland. Daar maken ze pruiken op maat. Er is veel op dat gebied. Ik ben me nog aan het oriënteren wat ik precies wil. Het liefst zou ik een pruik van echt haar willen. Het duurt alleen heel lang voordat die klaar is. Met een mal om je hoofd wordt hij op maat gemaakt. Vervolgens wordt het haar geknoopt in Thailand. 
Ik zie wel op tegen het moment dat het echt zover is. In het begin zal het behoorlijk heftig zijn. Ik zie mezelf dan niet meer zoals ik me nu in spiegel zie. Mijn haar zal nooit meer zo zijn als het altijd is geweest. Een pruik kan ook jeuken en het slapen met zo´n ding is niet prettig. Via mijn site ken ik een meisje dat er een tijd een heeft gehad. Zij vond hem naar zitten en heeft hem nu helemaal af gedaan. Ze loopt altijd met een kaal hoofd. Dat punt heb ik nog niet bereikt. En ik weet ook niet of ik dat ooit zal bereiken.
Van tevoren had ik nooit kunnen denken dat ik dit zou moeten meemaken. Een tijd lang had ik elke dag wel een dipje, dat is nu niet meer zo. Het heeft me sterker gemaakt. Ik snap soms niet dat mensen over kleinigheden zo´n heisa kunnen maken. Vroeger deed ik dat ook, maar daar sta ik nu boven. Ik geniet hierdoor des te meer van de dingen om me heen. 


Alopecia Androgenetica is de meest voorkomende structurele haaruitval bij mannen en vrouwen. Het wordt ook wel de mannelijke kaalheid genoemd. Bij mannen valt het haar opzij en bovenop uit. Bij vrouwen dunt het haar voornamelijk bovenop uit. 
Er zijn twee types van Alopecia Androgenetica die bij vrouwen voorkomen: volgens het mannelijk patroon (inhammen en een kale kruin) en volgens het vrouwelijk patroon.
Het mannelijk patroon wordt veroorzaakt door te veel mannelijke hormonen en is te bestrijden met een antimannelijk-hormoon.
Alopecia Androgenetica volgens het vrouwelijk patroon is meer diffuus en niet met medicijnen te verhelpen. Het haar neemt geleidelijk in dikte af. De oorzaak van het vrouwelijke type is niet bekend, men denkt aan een gist op de hoofdhuid, maar dat is niet wetenschappelijk bewezen. 

Steeds meer jonge vrouwen
Dermatologen zien steeds meer jonge vrouwen die kampen met ernstige haaruitval en zelfs kaalheid. De oorzaak is onbekend. Twee jaar geleden was twintig procent vrouw, nu zestig procent, van wie bijna de helft jonger is dan 40. 
De psychosociale impact van kaalheid bij vrouwen is enorm groot. 


Meer weten? 

www.alopecia-androgenetica.info

----------


## Myllie

Hallo,

Dit interview is afgelopen juli afgenomen en geplaatst in de Yes van september. Ik hoop dat jullie er iets aan hebben en er kracht uit kunnen putten.. Mijn doel was en is het helpen van lotgenoten op welke manier dan ook.. Heel veel sterkte en succes allemaal, ik hoop dat jullie het artikel mooi vinden...

----------


## Agnes574

Prachtig Myllie!!
Ik heb het met tranen in mijn ogen gelezen!
Bedankt om dit met ons te delen lieverd en heel veel sterkte voor de toekomst!!

Ikzelf heb teveel haaruitval,vergeleken met de normale uitval...maar ze zeggen ook; stress.
Kale plekken heb ik (nog) niet..ik hoop dat het gewoon zo blijft en dat het ook een beetje door de leeftijd(ver 35) kan komen en medicatiegebruik?? Ik heb wél last van 'inhammen' die steeds dieper worden en daar komen enkel kleine,dunne en korte haartjes terug die niet meer verder groeien,dus dat blijft zo...lastig om dat te verdoezelen,maar het lukt me nog.

Mijn schoonmoeder heeft al 2 keer haar haar verloren wegens chemokuren;
de eerste keer had ze een pruik van écht haar,
de tweede één van synthetisch haar...en die zag er véél echter uit en stond haar veel mooier...ook had ze van die pruik minder last van haar hoofdhuid dan van die met het echte haar...
Ik weet niet hoe dat nu precies kwam..zal het haar 's vragen...

Liefs en dikke knuf Ag Xx

----------


## Myllie

Hoi Agnes,

Bedankt voor je lieve woorden, dat doet me nog altijd goed!  :Smile: 

Wat je me zo verteld lijkt op Alopecia Androgenetica volgens het mannelijk patroon, dat ben ik nog niet vaak tegengekomen! Het klinkt misschien stom dat ik het zeg, maar als dat het zou zijn dan zou het heel gunstig voor je zijn! Inhammen en kaalheid bovenop is namelijk prima te behandelen met Finasteride. Ik heb het dus ook geslikt maar bij mij heeft het geen effect omdat ik een andere vorm heb. Het duurt wel een aantal maanden voordat je verbetering gaat zien maar het verlengt de cyclus van je haar, waardoor die korte haartjes waar je het over hebt weer langer gaan worden en niet meer zo snel uitvallen! Stress wordt heel vaak gebruikt als oorzaak, maar ik weet inmiddels wel beter! Als ik jou was zou ik gewoon aan de huisarts een verwijzing vragen voor de dermatoloog en het dan eens laten onderzoeken, want hoe sneller je bent, hoe meer haren er op je koppie blijven zitten!!  :Smile:  Ik weet nog wel een hele goede voor je als je wilt!  :Wink: 
Eventueel kun je ook een coverspray gebruiken om de dunnere inplant te verdoezelen, daar heb ik het ook een jaar mee kunnen verdoezelen, werkt goed! 

Wat rot voor je schoonmoeder zeg dat ze dat notabene 2x heeft moeten doormaken.. Wens haar sterkte van me.

Ik heb nu een pruik van echt haar sinds een week ongeveer. Moet er erg aan wennen, het is een stuk zwaarder dan mijn eigen haar was natuurlijk en ook veel meer. En hoe rot het ook is, ik geef het niet op!! Uiteindelijk zal ik het niet meer voelen denk ik dan maar!

Ik hoor van je!

Liefs en een dikke knuffel terug! Myllie xx

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi lieverd,
Ik ga idd binnenkort hier in Gent 's naar de dermatoloog int UZ...
Als ik dan nieuws heb laat ik het je zéker weten!!

Tot gauw,
Liefs en dikke knuffffff,
Xx Ag

----------


## Myllie

Goed zo! Ben benieuwd wat eruit komt!
Hoor het zeker van je!

Liefs x Myllie

P.S. Ik heb een groep haaruitval gemaakt, zag dat die er nog niet was.. Join me??

----------


## kleintje

Lieve Myllie en Agnes574

Ook ik heb met een krop in mijn keel jullie maar in het bijzonder Myllie haar verhaal gelezen!! Het is allemaal zo herkenbaar!! Het begon ook bij mij rond mijn 17de! Te bedenken dat ik al 20 jaar een strijd lever tegen deze nachtmerrie!! Volgens mij heb ik alles geprobeerd om mijn haaruitval te stabiliseren maar met weinig resultaat! Androcur,minoxidil,regaine,aminoxil,chronostim,ald actone,en nog vele andere medicatie heb ik jaren geslikt of gedruppeld met de hoop op stabilisatie,maar tevergeefs!! 4 jaar geleden ben ik me op haarwerken beginnen focussen! Ook op dat vlak heb ik alles zo'n beetje gehad! Ben begonnen met een volledig synthetisch haarwerk,nadien een maatwerk van echt haar,dan weer een micropointsysteem van cyberhair om dan dan terug te grijpen naar een gewoon synthetisch haarwerk! Vorig jaar juli dacht ik dat ik de strijd eindelijk gewonnen had! Na anderhalf jaar een haarwerk te hebben gedragen leek het alsof mijn haren en hoofdhuid de nodige rust hadden gekregen!! Mijn eigen haren waren flink hersteld en ik durfde weer zonder haarwerk onder de mensen te komen!! Ik was ONTZETTEND fier dat ik weer helemaal mezelf kon zijn!! Toch sluimerde de angst om weer te hervallen,ik had wel eens meerdere periodes van stabilisatie!! Het ging best een tijdje goed tot mei van dit jaar!! Ik begon weer meer haar te verliezen en ik wist meteen dat de nachtmerrie zou herbeginnen!! En helaas...de afgelopen 5 maanden verloor ik weer verschrikkelijk veel haar! Mijn zelfvertrouwen kreeg weer een flinke knauw en het verdriet en de onmacht die ik iedere dag voelde is met geen pen te beschrijven!! Eind augustus ben ik naar een haarcenter gegaan waar ik me liet overhalen om een gedeeltelijke aanvulling van echt haar te nemen!! Hier moest ik 8 weken op wachten!! Het zijn tenslotte 11 zware weken geworden om dan te moeten vaststellen dat het haar volledig beschadigd was!! Er werd me een nieuwe aanvulling beloofd maar weer moest ik 8 à 12 weken geduld hebben!! Ik zat psychisch zo erg aan de grond dat ik vorige week naar het haarcenter ben gereden en me er een trendy synthetisch haarwerkje heb gekocht!! Het staat me beeldig en ik krijg ontzettend veel leuke reactie's van mensen die mijn nieuwe coupe zo mooi vinden,maar ik weet niet of ik me hier blij moet bij voelen!! De ene dag accepteer ik het beter dan de andere!! Ik voel me soms in de 7de hemel met deze oplossing en dan weer kan ik me plots heel onzeker voelen!! PPPPffff...het blijft een moeilijk iets voor een vrouw!! Ik heb er altijd graag verzorgd en mooi uitgezien en gelukkig heb ik een figuur waar menigen jaloers op zijn,maar toch....!!!! Het voelt als een zware last op mijn schouders,iets dat ik heel mijn leven met me zal meedragen!! 
Het voelt goed dit verhaal met jullie te delen!! Hopelijk vinden we op mindere dagen wat steun bij elkaar!
Liefs van kleintje,....

----------

